# AHHHH expecting any day!!!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

I am just soooo excited I had to say, I've been waiting for months for this and since my new lamp the boys have got to work! SO my pied biege and satin fawn does will drop soon and I threw in some doggy biscuits too. anything else...!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

my first doe had 9 babies yesterday and my second had 10 today!! First time mums too... are these litter sizes unusual???


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No, they're nicely average. Congratulations on your litters


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, got any pics now?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yes I have actually.... I'l upload them on fb then put them on in a bit  had a panic attack today cos i only found 1 out of 10 babies in the nest! But she's just moved them ... again :?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

First time mothers often move their babies quite quite a lot. it's nothing to worry about, if she's moving them right after or soon after you mess with them, I'd give her a couple days to mellow out.

congrats


----------

